# What to do with a mesquite burl



## Skip_Evans (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a mesquite burl about 18 diameter and about 8 inches high. I am trying to decide on how to cut it up. I thought I would get your ideas.
Help!!


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 24, 2009)

Post a picture of it so we can see it...


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jan 24, 2009)

Tell ya what... send them to me and I'll help you!!!  

lr


----------



## ssajn (Jan 27, 2009)

No. Send it to me instead. Hayseedboy will just use it to smoke some ribs. 

I turned a piece of mesquite last night for the first time and loved it. Where can I get more.
Dave


----------



## bitshird (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a nice piece of Mesquite, your lucky one to have it


----------



## Gagler (Jan 27, 2009)

Skip-

You don't have to send it to anyone, as that would cost you money.  Since I am just up the road from you, I will be more than happy to come take it off your hands at my expense.

It looks like you can get 4 good bowl blanks out of it; judging from your picture at the 9, 11, 1, and 3 o'clock positions form the pith; that crack going up to the 12 o'clock position looks problematic.  Everything else would make some great pen or bottle stopper blanks.  Talking about bowl blanks on a pen turning site is probably taboo, but mesquite burl bowls look really outstanding in my opinion as do the pen blanks.

The last batch of mesquite I cut up I also saved up the sawdust - went great for the smoker!

Good looking piece of wood, and looking forward to seeing what you make out of it.

My two cents-

Michael


----------



## BullDurham (Jan 27, 2009)

i am only A 1000 Miles away I am on my way to pick it up! LOL!!


----------



## Dario (Jan 27, 2009)

It looks tricky but as Michael said...follow the natural cracks/crevices if you can when cutting.

Burl of any kind is a fast way to become famous here...as you probably learned already. lol :wink:

Good find!!!

Michael, nope it is not taboo to talk bowl blanks here :biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Jan 28, 2009)

Gagler said:


> Skip-
> 
> You don't have to send it to anyone, as that would cost you money. Since I am just up the road from you, I will be more than happy to come take it off your hands at my expense.
> 
> ...


 

there is no problem with the crack.  It is a design opportunity....


----------



## gomeral (Jan 28, 2009)

Bring it to the Feb Nor/Cen Cal meeting, and we'll see what we can do...  


daniel


----------

